# Fast Heart Rate In Pregnancy, Is This Normal?



## Serenity81

Hello everyone, I am currently 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant with bean number 4. Earlier this evening my other half was talking about the strange things I have been doing in my sleep recently which have been wakening him up at night, for example grinding my teeth and crying out (must be when I am having my weird dreams) but he also mentioned that last night my heart was beating really really fast. I had noticed this myself a few days ago, especially when walking up stairs. As soon as he said it I started to panic a little but he said that it is perfectly normal to suffer from this when pregnant as your heart needs to work harder and makes complete sense. So, my question is does anyone else suffer from this and is it normal? I can't say I remember feeling it in my other pregnancies. I would really appreciate anyones views


----------



## lanaross

It is perfectly normal, your heart is now pumping more blood and your heart rate increases. Sometimes you might even feel like your heart will skip a beat but again it's normal :) Just a sign that your body works as it should :)


----------



## gilli663

Hey congrats your pregnancy, I had exactly the same problem but didnt really start to notice until about 19 weeks. 

My heart rate is really high, and i can constantly feel it beating really hard and like lanaross says even feeling like its skipping a beat. 

I really started worring but after reading a few post on here am a bit more reassured :)


----------



## Serenity81

lanaross said:


> It is perfectly normal, your heart is now pumping more blood and your heart rate increases. Sometimes you might even feel like your heart will skip a beat but again it's normal :) Just a sign that your body works as it should :)

Oh thank you so much for your reply as I have been stressing out for the last few hours which probably hasn't helped matters. My other half said pretty much the same as you but I thought he was maybe just saying it so as I didn't worry that's why I asked on here. Thanks ever so much you have made me feel a lot calmer now :hugs: xx


----------



## Serenity81

gilli663 said:


> Hey congrats your pregnancy, I had exactly the same problem but didnt really start to notice until about 19 weeks.
> 
> My heart rate is really high, and i can constantly feel it beating really hard and like lanaross says even feeling like its skipping a beat.
> 
> I really started worring but after reading a few post on here am a bit more reassured :)

Thank you, I am on cloud 9 at the moment :cloud9: Congrats on yours also, not long to go for you now. I have been really worried about it the last few hours as I felt it a few days ago and then my other half said he noticed it when I was asleep last night. I am also feeling a lot more reassured now so thanks so much to you both xx


----------



## my2boys

Congratulations first of all! Secondly, I "think" I'm right around where you are right now...it's hard to pinpoint exactly right now b/c I don't have regular cycles. ( we were actually getting ready to start another round of fertility treatments when I found out I was pregnant!) But I have been noticing some increase in my heartrate too and was wondering if this was a symptom (b/c I seem to be having very little symptoms so far) so thank you for posting this...it helped me feel more at ease too!


----------



## Serenity81

my2boys said:


> Congratulations first of all! Secondly, I "think" I'm right around where you are right now...it's hard to pinpoint exactly right now b/c I don't have regular cycles. ( we were actually getting ready to start another round of fertility treatments when I found out I was pregnant!) But I have been noticing some increase in my heartrate too and was wondering if this was a symptom (b/c I seem to be having very little symptoms so far) so thank you for posting this...it helped me feel more at ease too!

Oh wow congratulations, that is fantastic news. I bet you are so excited. Yeah, I had noticed it a few days ago but kind of put it to the back of my mind but when my partner noticed it and said something it kind of made me panic a bit as I had no idea this was normal in pregnancy. I have to say I never noticed it in my last 3 pregnancies (this is my 4th) but I seem to be supersensitive to every symptom I am getting this time. I am glad that you got some comfort from this aswell :hugs: xx


----------



## 1stTimeMummy8

I thought i was going insane. Sometimes when im not doing anything at all my heart starts to beat really fast. At work the other day it was dead (im a checkout chick) i was standing at my register and my heart started going nuts, to the point i had to sit down until it went back to normal. I could feel my heart beating in my mouth, you know when you run and you feel it thats what it was like even though i was just standing in one spot..... was weird lol


----------



## funkyfish586

yep completely normal my hb was never below 105bpm with my son & all the doc said was to take things slowly. Mines alright at the mo but i have woken up & its been racing xx


----------



## Serenity81

1stTimeMummy8 said:


> I thought i was going insane. Sometimes when im not doing anything at all my heart starts to beat really fast. At work the other day it was dead (im a checkout chick) i was standing at my register and my heart started going nuts, to the point i had to sit down until it went back to normal. I could feel my heart beating in my mouth, you know when you run and you feel it thats what it was like even though i was just standing in one spot..... was weird lol

I noticed it initially when I was walking up the stairs to put washing away but then I was standing at the school waiting to pick my kids up and it started again. I read somewhere online this morning that if you stand too long then this can happen when you are pregnant, something to do with the blood flowing around your body. It's annoying because last night when I googled it all I got were scary stories but this morning one article came up saying it was perfectly normal in pregnancy. It's weird what our bodies do when we are pregnant, lol


----------



## Serenity81

funkyfish586 said:


> yep completely normal my hb was never below 105bpm with my son & all the doc said was to take things slowly. Mines alright at the mo but i have woken up & its been racing xx

Thank you for taking the time to reply, it's greatly appreciated. Sometimes it's so scary not knowing what is okay to feel and what is not xx


----------



## disneyfan1984

That has happened to me a few times too! Some times it felt like my heart was beating really fast, and then other times it felt like my heart was just thumping really hard. It went away with no problems though.

It's nice to know that you aren't the only one, isn't it?


----------



## Serenity81

disneyfan1984 said:


> That has happened to me a few times too! Some times it felt like my heart was beating really fast, and then other times it felt like my heart was just thumping really hard. It went away with no problems though.
> 
> It's nice to know that you aren't the only one, isn't it?

Hi, thanks for taking the time to reply :flower: It is really quite scary as it feels like it's never going to stop sometimes. It happened to me earlier when I went to collect my son from nursery, and again I was walking upstairs. As you say it's just comfort enough knowing that you aren't the only one


----------



## Zo23

wow, so im not just imagining it!


----------



## Serenity81

Zo23 said:


> wow, so im not just imagining it!

That's what I thought to begin with, that I was just imagining a symptom that wasn't actually there but when my partner said my heart had been beating very hard in my sleep I knew I couldn't have and subsequently started to panic about it, lol But the lovely ladies on here assured me it was nothing to worry about x


----------



## mamaofthree

Hey ladies,
Im am 5weeks with my fourth bubs. Had an ecg, and bloods done on my last cuz pulse was 100bpm constantly&was really uncomfortable as i became aware of it, and so the faster it wud go! Anyway all tests came back normal!!!! i was sure there must be something wrong...but no! Same thing happening to be now, but bp nice and low so not worried! hope ur all doping ok! x x x x


----------



## Sabra

Serenity81 said:


> lanaross said:
> 
> 
> It is perfectly normal, your heart is now pumping more blood and your heart rate increases. Sometimes you might even feel like your heart will skip a beat but again it's normal :) Just a sign that your body works as it should :)
> 
> Oh thank you so much for your reply as I have been stressing out for the last few hours which probably hasn't helped matters. My other half said pretty much the same as you but I thought he was maybe just saying it so as I didn't worry that's why I asked on here. Thanks ever so much you have made me feel a lot calmer now :hugs: xxClick to expand...

thank you so much for posting this! i have the same problem with the heard and also the feeling that it skips a beat. i feel so much better now! THANKS


----------



## Kaileighbug

I am around 4 weeks too and have just started recently the fast heart rate. I believe it is normal, I use to work out all of the time before I got pregnant, therefore its not like i'm out of shape and this is my first pregnancy.


----------

